# Unusual places to visit...



## Furryanimal (May 4, 2019)

Stumbled across this-the Russian permafrost museum.Do you know of any unusual places we could visit?


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2019)

Oooh wow that's spectacular....


I've visited the Caves in Nerja Spain, several times ...they're spectacular.


----------



## AnnieA (May 10, 2019)

Hope to visit the Anasazi cliff dwellings someday.  History mysteries intrigue me.   Before the cliff dwellings trip, I want to visit various standing stones and cairn sites in the British Isles.  My DNA breakdown shows my ancestors lived in areas where they're prevalent. 

https://www.nps.gov/meve/learn/historyculture/cliff_dwellings_home.htm


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 10, 2019)

We could go to the Mütter Museum in Center City, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania

http://muttermuseum.org/


----------



## JustBonee (May 10, 2019)

The Enchanted Highway of North Dakota is a great place to visit.  

Many pictures: https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...ml#photos;aggregationId=&albumid=101&filter=7


----------



## CarolfromTX (Aug 9, 2019)

Palo Duro Canyon, the Grand Canyon of Texas. https://tpwd.texas.gov/state-parks/palo-duro-canyon


----------



## jujube (Aug 9, 2019)

There's the hair museum in Independence, MO.  It features a large collection of Victorian-era pictures, wreaths, flowers, and jewelry made out of hair.  It was a lot more interesting than I thought it would be.  Most of the work was stunning in its detail.


----------



## jujube (Aug 9, 2019)

….or there are the crypts under the Capuchin Church in Rome.  Chamber after chamber full of piles of bones of the monks, some even full skeletons dressed in moldy robes.  There are two skeletons of young children mounted on a wall, young princes of some noble family.  It'll give you the major creeps.....


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2019)

Golden Bay, New Zealand


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2019)

Dracula's Castle ... Romania


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 12, 2019)

Check out one of my favorite websites. There is no end to the amazing places/things it highlights!

*Atlas Obscura - Lists*

Handy Guides to the World's Most Curious Places

https://www.atlasobscura.com/lists?page=1


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks for that @Lethe200 , after having a very quick look I've bookmarked it for when I get more time...


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 13, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Thanks for that @Lethe200 , after having a very quick look I've bookmarked it for when I get more time...



Yes, I sometimes spend way too much time on the AO site! Great fun.


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 12, 2019)

Hell Michigan,
https://www.gotohellmi.com/


----------



## Lakeland living (Oct 12, 2019)

Some of those caves had some stuff like I see in my fridge.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 12, 2019)

If you have been very good, Santa may take you to the Emily Dickinson  Museum  in Amherst, Mass. Once a year the caretakers display
a hank of her hair, reported to be reddish (She died at age 56, but is alleged to appear very youthful looking) and one of her white dresses.  
I think it is on the same day, not sure.
Yep, I'm a  fan, but adoration-no!  I just find it peculiar what we think of value;


----------

